# Best food for dog prone to ear infections...?



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

My parents have a 3 year old golden retriever. She is currently eating Iams. She has been struggling with chronic ear infections and in general doesn't look the best (dull coat, dry skin). She is also somewhat over weight. She has a moderate activity level. 

After seeing how nice Jayda looks, my dad has been asking me if there's a food that would be good for Abby. Before they were very hesitant about he cost of premium food, but I think they've gotten over that. 

Does any one have any suggestions. Will a change in food help her ear problems (yeast infection) at all? Looking for a good food that also has good availability.

I don't think they'd ever do raw.

Thanks!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante will get a yeast infection if he even smells Barley







ok, it's not quite that bad but even a few treats with Barley in it will cause his ear to blow up.

It's tough to find a food these days without Barley, it's becoming the carb of choice for most of the premium foods.

I feed Nature's Logic, but he did well on Core and B.G. as well ('cept for gas but I haven't seen others complain of that)


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I should note, these are the foods that our local pet suppy store carries (Don't know what petco carries, but I prefer to support small local businesses when possible)

Canidae/Felidae
http://www.canidae.com

Natural Balance
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com

Fromm Four Star
http://www.frommfamily.com

Solid Gold
http://www.solidgoldhealth.com

Natures Variety
http://www.naturesvariety.com

EVO
http://www.naturapet.com

Merrick Pet Foods 
(we just carry the canned food right now)
http://www.merrickpetcare.com


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Does it hav Brewers Yeast? Could be the cause. Or fowl of any kind.


----------



## dogladyso (Sep 13, 2000)

could be aggravated by a grain allergy. Many dogs are especially allergic to corn. some of the better dog foods are grain free such as EVO.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My Golden used to get chronic, nearly constant ear infections for the first few years I had her, when she was on lower quality foods. Her ears were always gunky. Things like wheat, corn or soy seemed to aggravate them. When I switched her to higher quality, no corn, wheat, or by-products, she stopped having ear infections and her ears completely cleared up. After I started using the better foods she had clean infection-free ears for the rest of her line! The first food I switched to that got rid of the ear infections was Wysong Synorgen. After that I used Wellness, Pinnacle, Timberwolf, Nature's Variety, By Nature Brightlife, and she did not get a recurrence of ear infections.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Natural Balance has a good line of Limited Ingredeant Diets, I use the Lamb and rice.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I've battled chronic ear infections with Rica ever since she was a puppy. After reading about some of the benefits of a grain free diet, I switched my dogs to Canidae Grain Free ALS. It seems to have helped clear up Rica's ear problems since we made the change.
I had also considered trying the EVO grain free, Orijen or Wellness Core. The Canidae just happened to be the first one I tried.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

When my golden, Buddy, came to me about a year and a half ago, he had terrible ears. Buddy came to me with a big bag of Purina One which I donated to our shelter.

I put him on my other dog's food, EVO. Within a few weeks I noticed I was not having to treat his ears.

I really think grains were causing his problems. It has been over a year since he has had smelly, oily ears.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Arwen did great with Canidae all life stages, then they changed their formula to include barley, millet, and peas. Now we have ear infections again. Hmmmph!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Are they cleaning the ears weekly? I'm sorry if that's a duh question but some people don't. It's on my list of things to do on cleaning day.

Otto had ear infections until about a month after I switched him from Canidae to FROMM. Love the Fromm, he and Morgan alternate between the chicken a la veg and the duck & sweet potato. Morgan prefers the duck so The Queen usually gets what she wants


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaAre they cleaning the ears weekly? I'm sorry if that's a duh question but some people don't. .....


You shouldn't have to clean the ears that often. I think in the last 10 years, I've cleaned my little dog's ears about twice. I used to have to clean them almost daily until I got her diet right.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doxseeMy parents have a 3 year old golden retriever. She is currently eating Iams. She has been struggling with chronic ear infections and in general doesn't look the best (dull coat, dry skin). She is also somewhat over weight. She has a moderate activity level.
> 
> After seeing how nice Jayda looks, my dad has been asking me if there's a food that would be good for Abby. Before they were very hesitant about he cost of premium food, but I think they've gotten over that.
> 
> ...


A change in food should absolutely help! The good news is that they are feeding Iams, which is a pretty crummy food. So it will be easier to find a better food.

As a minimum, I would find a food with no corn, no sorghum, no wheat, and no by-products. It's possible that a no chicken food would be good, but that might not be necessary. After those minimums, some dogs will have more particularly sensitivities. For example, my boy gets yeasty ears, and can't handle ANY type of yeast as an ingredient. My mixed breed, that used to have icky ears, just needed the right diet and nutrients for her, and she can handle brewer's yeast just fine.

A large part of the "right food" will depend on the dog. However, get rid of the crummy ingredients, and that alone might do the trick if you are lucky.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: selzerArwen did great with Canidae all life stages, then they changed their formula to include barley, millet, and peas. Now we have ear infections again. Hmmmph!


Oh! I suspect that that is my same problem. Thanks for bringing that up.
I'm hoping that our switch to RAW will help.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advise everyone!

They are switching her to Fromm Surf and Turf. Hopefully it will help. 

Also, they do clean her ears. They have a cleaning solution and some type of drops that the vet gave them and they use it as prescribed.


----------

